# Need Expat Companion in Cairo



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, just moved to egypt- cairo for a two year assignment in a Britsh company. A large amazingly furnished apartment has been provided by the comapny..it is too large for one person..! If anyone needs single luxury accomodation in cairo -close to the airport ,i would gladly share it for free ..... To a companioan . Should be an expat.........
Pls contact me asap..going crazy !


----------



## Shehnaaz (Oct 15, 2009)

*Best of luck*



Naushad said:


> Hi, just moved to egypt- cairo for a two year assignment in a Britsh company. A large amazingly furnished apartment has been provided by the comapny..it is too large for one person..! If anyone needs single luxury accomodation in cairo -close to the airport ,i would gladly share it for free ..... To a companioan . Should be an expat.........
> Pls contact me asap..going crazy !


Wish I was in Cairo....what a lovely offer. 
I can relate....All the best in your new venture


----------



## Shehnaaz (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, My Name is Shehnaaz. I do not live in Egypt,


----------



## ahbanya (Oct 24, 2009)

am from ontario Canada would like to meet you. I teach at an international school here.


----------



## ahbanya (Oct 24, 2009)

got my message


----------



## ahbanya (Oct 24, 2009)

whats the pm reply


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ahbanya said:


> whats the pm reply



When you have made 5 posts you are able to "PM" - send a private message! We do not advise or condone people putting phone numbers onto the forum, so we remove them, as historically this causes many problems for the phone owners and our forum


Jo xxx


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

*hello*



ahbanya said:


> am from ontario Canada would like to meet you. I teach at an international school here.


Hi ,pls do send me a private message with name and contact details. Shall pass on my cintact info once I have your info
Talk to you soon......


----------



## ahbanya (Oct 24, 2009)

*contact details*



Naushad said:


> Hi ,pls do send me a private message with name and contact details. Shall pass on my cintact info once I have your info
> Talk to you soon......


I do not know how to send a private message but my name is Agnes and you can cal


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahbanya said:


> I do not know how to send a private message but my name is Agnes and you can call at
> 
> No telephone numbers please for your own safety


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Agnes, I think if you make one more post on any subject, you will be able to then send a private message to Naushad which can include your phone number. The reason why you don't seem to have a private message facility at the moment is that you need to have made 5 post before you get the facility to do so.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Beetle but it has already been pointed out to Agnes how to do it.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Maiden Scotland. I was aware that it had already explained but was responding to the fact she had said in her last message that she didn't know how to send a private message. I felt a further explanation couldn't hurt!


----------



## ahbanya (Oct 24, 2009)

*Private Message*



ahbanya said:


> am from ontario Canada would like to meet you. I teach at an international school here.


Can you show me how to send a private message?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

After 5 postings you can send a private message.
Click on the profile you wish to send a private message to, the link will come up.


----------



## ahbanya (Oct 24, 2009)

maidenscotland said:


> after 5 postings you can send a private message.
> Click on the profile you wish to send a private message to, the link will come up.


thank you thats all i needed.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

ahbanya said:


> I do not know how to send a private message but my name is Agnes and you can cal


Hi Agnes,

To send a private message then click on the name of the person you want to send it to (find a post of theirs and the name is in the top left of the box) and a list of options will appear. One of them will be the option to send a private message. It is much safer to send your phone number in a message as you don't know what weirdo will contact you otherwise!!

**Edit - Sorry, just saw the other message telling you how to send pm, oh well!!


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

*Thanks for help*



jojo said:


> When you have made 5 posts you are able to "PM" - send a private message! We do not advise or condone people putting phone numbers onto the forum, so we remove them, as historically this causes many problems for the phone owners and our forum
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


this is what i'm looking for " Thanks for help "


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm Egyptian and Don't need apartment but i have to Said Thanks for your Lovely offer ....You're White Heart for real


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

ahbanya said:


> I do not know how to send a private message but my name is Agnes and you can cal


Hi, 
You could send me your contact details to my below email address 
snip/

Talk to you soon...


----------

